# myBatis und komplexe Abfragen



## Fleur de Soleil (21. Aug 2012)

Hallo ich bin es mal wieder

Meine Frage bezieht sich heute auf myBatis. Sind damit prinzipielle alle Anfragen möglich die ich auch mit plain-jdbc auf die Datenbank absetzen kann?

Wichtig wäre für mich beispielsweise das erzeugen einer sratch oder temp table. Ist so etwas möglich?

LG Fleur


----------



## turtle (21. Aug 2012)

Ja und Ja


----------



## Fleur de Soleil (22. Aug 2012)

Wusste ich doch dass unser turtle über myBatis Bescheid weiß 

Danke


----------



## turtle (22. Aug 2012)




----------

